# Colt Gold Cup - Loose Front Sight



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a Colt Gold Cup Trophy, but the front sight is loose. Any thoughts on how to correct this? Thanks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend either sending it to Colt or a well recomended gunsmith for repair.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Do you have a staked front sight, or one that is in a dovetail slot? 

Loose front sights are pretty common on 1911s with staked sights, but restaking the sight is a very quick and easy job for most any competent 'smith. If it is loose in the dovetail, a 'smith can usually "reshape" it so that it is a tighter fit. Or maybe Colt would send you a new front sight that fits the dovetail better.

My Commander once launched a front sight into orbit while I was practicing El Presidente (this was some years ago). I got irritated and had a dovetail cut for the front sight. No more lost sights!


----------



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mine is a dovetail sight. I guess I will have to call Colt and see what they can do. We really don't have any decent gun smiths around here. Thanks for the help.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

You could ding up the underside of the front sight to make a tighter fit in the dovetail. That's a "field expedient," useful if you are in the middle of a class or a war or something. But for a pricey gun like a Gold Cup, the factory should make it right -- and they will. Call them and get a repair authorization number (may be able to get it online). Then just send back the slide. That way, you are not shipping a "firearm," and the pants-wetters won't freak out as much.


----------



## vjc123 (Sep 10, 2007)

milquetoast said:


> You could ding up the underside of the front sight to make a tighter fit in the dovetail. That's a "field expedient," useful if you are in the middle of a class or a war or something. But for a pricey gun like a Gold Cup, the factory should make it right -- and they will. Call them and get a repair authorization number (may be able to get it online). Then just send back the slide. That way, you are not shipping a "firearm," and the pants-wetters won't freak out as much.


I called Colt and that is exactly what they said they would do. They are sending me a new front sight to see if that repairs the problem and if that does not work they will take the slide in and repair it correctly. There are a very good company to work with so far and I am very happy with my purchase. Thanks for the help.


----------

